# Remodeling the barn



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I think we may be "remodeling" our horse barn to make it into the kidding barn. Last year we used the barn below our apt for kidding. It was nice because I can hear the goats, but its just too small. I had 7 does in there at once with kids and it was choas and the does were always fighting. This year I figured I will have 13 does bred. If we tore the stalls out of the one end of the barn, that would give me a 29' X 19' area, with an L shaped section on it of 13 1/2' X 19. I would just have to move the horses down and my rabbit would have to be moved to an outside pen, which I was wanting to make her anyways just haven't gotten to it. We would have to get a monitor too, or I would just sleep in the barn when I have a doe due. 
My only concern would be if it would be warm enough- we are kidding in december, january, feb. We have the horses so that they can come in and out of the barn whenever they want so their stall does would always be open. The red shows where the doors would be open. I could close the goat door at night and I would have heat lamps over each stall (the light blue is where I would put them). The black is how it is now, the dark blue is how we would change it. 








The stalls on the left of the barn are smaller, that is why the one horse gets a double stall.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like a good layout


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you think there will be too much cold air on newborn kids where the doors will be open?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We have those "radiator" type heaters in each stall. The kids quickly find the heat and they will lay right up next to the heater. It's a safe heater, no fire hazard. I cover it "tent like" to keep the heat down. I also have a "piglet" mat type floor heater, also safe heat, even the does like that one. I know everyone uses the "heat lamps", and I have one in my chicken house, but, they scare the heck out of me! 

Looks like you have a nice barn...lucky you!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

What do you mean by radiator type heaters? We have the hanging lamps from premier 1, they have a guard around them and hang from a chain on the ceiling. I don't like those metal snap ones. 
The barn isn't really ours, we bascially just take care of the farm for my husband's grandmother. It is actually one of the smaller barns on the property besides the one we live over. There is a huge bank barn by the road, and then across the road is another barn that has to be at least 40 X 100, its full of crap that people have "stored" there for the last 15 years. I'd love to rent a huge dumpster and throw all their garbage away lol.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, they are not barn heaters...lol...they are electric, and look like a little "radiator" (not the car radiator, like in an old home), you can get them at any walmart or kmart etc. We got several on sale after the heating season. They are great for my barn. I put them in a corner with a tent like over the top to keep the heat in a small area. The kids find the heat on their own...sometimes...mom is calling them to eat and they are near the heat...they have to be "coaxed" into coming out, lol.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh ok, I know what you mean now


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice! It seams that the draft is far enough away that the kids would be ok but you could always make the door to the end goat kidding area out of solid wood to help prevent draft at ground level from the end door. Looks like you have a great barn there!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:greengrin: Yes, I wish I had that set up.


----------

